# 'Fallen Wilderness' One week post 'Blackout' latest pictures



## REDSTEVEO (27 Jan 2009)

Well it has been one week to the day since I removed the 'Blackout' as part of my measure to get rid of the dreaded Blue Green Algae and.......I have to say that.......so far I am impressed, however......

For all the purist's out there I am sorry to say that so far in the whole week I have not added anything whatsoever to the water, just reduced the lighting to a few hours a day and cut down on the feeding regime. No CO2, no KPN, no Trace elements, no water change, no nothing.

Everything seems fine so far :?  But maybe I am riding my luck, no signs of any algae at all  The plants seem fine and so do the fish.

Here are some pictures I took tonight.



























Maybe I'll wait and see what happens, you know the old 'if it ain't broke don't try and fix it' routine  

Here's hoping.

Steve.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jan 2009)

Steve,
        This post is identical to post #20 of the Gallery thread=> "Fallen Wilderness" Nine Months Later
It therefore qualifies as a variation on the theme of double posting which is typically discouraged mate.    If you have a specific question which you feel falls outside the context of the Gallery then it's better to simply reference the Gallery thread in a new thread by copying and pasting the original thread URL as shown above and asking the question. Otherwise responses become split and confusion reigns...

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (27 Jan 2009)

Thanks Clive,

Apologies mate, I think I made the mistake of not posting the original thread in the Algae forum, I put it in the Planted Tank Gallery, which considering the theme of the thread was Blue Green Algae, I thought it was better to re-post it in the Algae forum. I just wasn't sure on how to remove the original post from the Planted Tank gallery.  

If you can let me know how to do this it would be appreciated.

Cheers.

Steve.


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jan 2009)

No worries mate, looks like someone beat me to it. The post was deleted from the Gallery thread.  

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Jan 2009)

Sorry mate,  it was me, I felt so guilty about it so I went back on found out for myself how to do it. Its not as complicated as I thought.

Thanks.


----------



## zed (29 Jan 2009)

Lovely looking tank, and well done on your battle with the algae!

I've had diatoms / brown algae for the past 2 weeks and although I'm told it will pass after time, part of me is wanting to do a black-out.

Will this type of black-out work on diatoms and other types of algae? I undersstand the need to solve the root cause of the algae, but in the case diatoms, I'm told it can happen to a lot of tanks in the early stages.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Jan 2009)

Hi,
I think it is probably worth a shot. I think it will work for any algae except for maybe the dreaded brush algae or some of the more persistent hair algae. When I did mine I totally blacked it out on the Friday evening and did not remove the blackout until Monday night.

Cheers..

Steve.


----------

